# Great Opportunity For People Who Love To Travel !



## travelgurubashar (Aug 10, 2014)

We are seeking passionate entrepreneurs or sales people looking to tap into two of Australia's biggest industries - Internet and Tourism. Work from home options, benefit from travel bonuses, and generous compensation plans.

This is an amazing opportunity to be part of new company with no competition in the market!

All you need to be is; passionate, love travel and be hungry for success. Call 0470474674 or email [email protected] if you are curious!


----------

